# Dizzy Spells after Covid-19



## Em in Ohio (Jun 12, 2022)

I first had symptoms from Covid 19 on May 19th, 2022.  The last of a wide range of symptoms was dizziness.  It's now June 12th, and the dizzy spells just won't leave.  Has anyone else experienced this?  If so, how long did it take to pass and did you do anything to resolve it?


----------



## chic (Jun 12, 2022)

Em in Ohio said:


> I first had symptoms from Covid 19 on May 19th, 2022.  The last of a wide range of symptoms was dizziness.  It's now June 12th, and the dizzy spells just won't leave.  Has anyone else experienced this?  If so, how long did it take to pass and did you do anything to resolve it?


No and what does your doctor say? You should tell him/her as soon as you can. It could be nothing but prevention etc...


----------



## Becky1951 (Jun 12, 2022)

What does your doctor say about it?  Has other reasons been ruled out? Blood pressure issues can cause dizziness and so can dehydration, new medication you may be taking, there are many causes.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 12, 2022)

chic said:


> No and what does your doctor say? You should tell him/her as soon as you can. It could be nothing but prevention etc...


I haven't mentioned this to the medical person yet, but I am going to call tomorrow.  I'm afraid to walk to the mailbox or anywhere there isn't something to use for support.  And, to be honest, I don't want anyone to see me with a walker, looking like I'm vulnerable.  I have creepy neighbors on one side.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 12, 2022)

Becky1951 said:


> What does your doctor say about it?  Has other reasons been ruled out? Blood pressure issues can cause dizziness and so can dehydration, new medication you may be taking, there are many causes.


Thanks for reminding me.  I haven't been using the BP monitor the doctor gave me and yes, it may be dehydration... I'll fix a quick lunch with fluids and check my BP.

Wow - Thanks again.  Just checked and my BP was 148/90 and pulse 99.  Definitely high since I'm on meds  /-;


----------



## chic (Jun 12, 2022)

Em in Ohio said:


> I haven't mentioned this to the medical person yet, but I am going to call tomorrow.  I'm afraid to walk to the mailbox or anywhere there isn't something to use for support.  And, to be honest, I don't want anyone to see me with a walker, looking like I'm vulnerable.  I have creepy neighbors on one side.


Good luck. I hope it's nothing serious but dizzy spells can cause falls and falls can cause injuries. If you have a cane or something that doesn't embarrass you, use it.


----------



## Don M. (Jun 12, 2022)

Another good thing to check, regularly, is your Oxygen Saturation Level.  We keep a small Pulse Oximeter in the house, and use it along with our blood pressure monitor.  If your OS level drops below 90% for any length of time, that can definitely cause dizziness....and may be a sign of more serious troubles.  

These little "fingertip" devices can cost as little as $10 on Amazon.

https://www.amazon.com/s?k=pulse+ox...fix=pulse+,aps,2706&ref=nb_sb_ss_ts-doa-p_2_6


----------



## jujube (Jun 12, 2022)

A lot of people are suffering with what they call "Long Covid", which are problems that just don't go away.

I still have a stuffed up head but I'm finally testing negative after 12 days of positive.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 12, 2022)

Don M. said:


> Another good thing to check, regularly, is your Oxygen Saturation Level.  We keep a small Pulse Oximeter in the house, and use it along with our blood pressure monitor.  If your OS level drops below 90% for any length of time, that can definitely cause dizziness....and may be a sign of more serious troubles.
> 
> These little "fingertip" devices can cost as little as $10 on Amazon.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/s?k=pulse+oximeter&crid=18A28WYG35IM3&sprefix=pulse+,aps,2706&ref=nb_sb_ss_ts-doa-p_2_6


My GOOD neighbors included one in a care package of electrolyte drinks and popsicles and crackers and Mucinex.  It's been running around 95.  Still a great idea for us older folks to have around the house.  Thank you!


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 12, 2022)

I'm still having a problem with dizziness several months after catching a virus. My doctor told me to do eye exercises. They do seem to help but don't stop it completely. The eyes and ears seem to be connected.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 12, 2022)

jujube said:


> A lot of people are suffering with what they call "Long Covid", which are problems that just don't go away.
> 
> I still have a stuffed up head but I'm finally testing negative after 12 days of positive.


That's my fear.  I'm still stuffy from May 19th, and it took a long while to test negative, but the only symptom I have left is the dizzy spells.  And, that may be from my blood pressure, it seems.  Hope all your symptoms disappear completely!


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 12, 2022)

Lavinia said:


> I'm still having a problem with dizziness several months after catching a virus. My doctor told me to do eye exercises. They do seem to help but don't stop it completely. The eyes and ears seem to be connected.


Thanks.  I'll see what info I can find online.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 13, 2022)

Lavinia said:


> I'm still having a problem with dizziness several months after catching a virus. My doctor told me to do eye exercises. They do seem to help but don't stop it completely. The eyes and ears seem to be connected.


Hi Lavinia.  Did you try taking Benadryl allergy medicine?  I've been researching, found eye exercises and recommendations that Benadryl might help.  I'm having family bring me some today.


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 13, 2022)

Em in Ohio said:


> Hi Lavinia.  Did you try taking Benadryl allergy medicine?  I've been researching, found eye exercises and recommendations that Benadryl might help.  I'm having family bring me some today.


No, I haven't tried taking anything. The doctor gave me a prescription for something but he said the exercises were more important. I caught a virus which caused, dizziness, nausea and diarrhoea. I'm still getting bouts of it but I know it was a virus because other people had it too.


----------



## oldman (Jul 7, 2022)

I just saw this thread and wanted to respond. I started having dizzy spells, well, not really dizzy, more like balance spells about a few years ago, which was about the time I got my first COVID shot. Finally, after months of nagging, I finally went to the doctor yesterday and he did some tests by watching me walk, turn around, etc. I told him that I don’t get these balance issues all the time. They come and go.

He suggested that I drink more water. He thinks that because I am so active that I am dehydrated. He told me to drink a minimum of 60 ounces of water per day. I dislike plain water, so I will be getting some flavorings to add to it. I only drink bottled water, mostly Deer Park. I will give it a try, but I think he is missing the mark.


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 7, 2022)

oldman said:


> I just saw this thread and wanted to respond. I started having dizzy spells, well, not really dizzy, more like balance spells about a few years ago, which was about the time I got my first COVID shot. Finally, after months of nagging, I finally went to the doctor yesterday and he did some tests by watching me walk, turn around, etc. I told him that I don’t get these balance issues all the time. They come and go.
> 
> He suggested that I drink more water. He thinks that because I am so active that I am dehydrated. He told me to drink a minimum of 60 ounces of water per day. I dislike plain water, so I will be getting some flavorings to add to it. I only drink bottled water, mostly Deer Park. I will give it a try, but I think he is missing the mark.


Have you always been an active person? If so and your problem with dizziness is new, then drinking more water may not solve the problem. You'll have to experiment  and see.
I don't know if health problems have changed but modern doctors do seem to be less well-informed these days.


----------



## Michael Z (Jul 7, 2022)

A friend of mine, age 83, who had Covid in early June, also had dizzy spells.


----------



## Pinky (Jul 7, 2022)

oldman said:


> I just saw this thread and wanted to respond. I started having dizzy spells, well, not really dizzy, more like balance spells about a few years ago, which was about the time I got my first COVID shot. Finally, after months of nagging, I finally went to the doctor yesterday and he did some tests by watching me walk, turn around, etc. I told him that I don’t get these balance issues all the time. They come and go.
> 
> He suggested that I drink more water. He thinks that because I am so active that I am dehydrated. He told me to drink a minimum of 60 ounces of water per day. I dislike plain water, so I will be getting some flavorings to add to it. I only drink bottled water, mostly Deer Park. I will give it a try, but I think he is missing the mark.


Did your doctor check you for inner-ear issues? Eyes?


----------



## Don M. (Jul 7, 2022)

oldman said:


> I just saw this thread and wanted to respond. I started having dizzy spells, well, not really dizzy, more like balance spells about a few years ago, which was about the time I got my first COVID shot. Finally, after months of nagging, I finally went to the doctor yesterday and he did some tests by watching me walk, turn around, etc. I told him that I don’t get these balance issues all the time. They come and go.
> 
> He suggested that I drink more water. He thinks that because I am so active that I am dehydrated. He told me to drink a minimum of 60 ounces of water per day. I dislike plain water, so I will be getting some flavorings to add to it. I only drink bottled water, mostly Deer Park. I will give it a try, but I think he is missing the mark.


The Inner Ear can have problems that cause balance and dizzy spells.  Have you had any "ringing" in your ears?  A buildup of earwax can cause any number of balance/dizzy issues....and even Vertigo.  You might want your doctor to give your ears a good exam.  You can buy a Debrox kit for a few dollars which has a formula which will dissolve any excess wax, and includes a syringe to wash out your ears with warm water.


----------



## Pappy (Jul 7, 2022)

oldman said:


> I just saw this thread and wanted to respond. I started having dizzy spells, well, not really dizzy, more like balance spells about a few years ago, which was about the time I got my first COVID shot. Finally, after months of nagging, I finally went to the doctor yesterday and he did some tests by watching me walk, turn around, etc. I told him that I don’t get these balance issues all the time. They come and go.
> 
> He suggested that I drink more water. He thinks that because I am so active that I am dehydrated. He told me to drink a minimum of 60 ounces of water per day. I dislike plain water, so I will be getting some flavorings to add to it. I only drink bottled water, mostly Deer Park. I will give it a try, but I think he is missing the mark.


Oldman, you just described my same problems to a T. I’ve tried everything I can think of, acupuncture, PT, chiropractors and nothing has helped. I’m going to try one more thing, and that’s to see a nose, ear and throat doctor. Suspect my inner ear might be the problem. I drink lots of water and its made no difference.


----------



## Chet (Jul 7, 2022)

Lots of good replies here. I'll add that heat and humidity can get to you too.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jul 7, 2022)

oldman said:


> I just saw this thread and wanted to respond. I started having dizzy spells, well, not really dizzy, more like balance spells about a few years ago, which was about the time I got my first COVID shot. Finally, after months of nagging, I finally went to the doctor yesterday and he did some tests by watching me walk, turn around, etc. I told him that I don’t get these balance issues all the time. They come and go.
> 
> He suggested that I drink more water. He thinks that because I am so active that I am dehydrated. He told me to drink a minimum of 60 ounces of water per day. I dislike plain water, so I will be getting some flavorings to add to it. I only drink bottled water, mostly Deer Park. I will give it a try, but I think he is missing the mark.


Thanks for your input, oldman.  It is the same for me, and it wasn't an issue until I caught Covid-19.  And, yes - I use Deer Park water, too.  It's the only brand on the shelves here that doesn't look like the water is off-gassing.  No bubbles!  As others mentioned, I suspect my problem must be an inner ear issue.  Oddly, I have NEVER had ear wax form in my ears. The dizzy/balance episodes come and go (I say I am swooning), but they are definitely related to movements or position of my head.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 7, 2022)

Em in Ohio said:


> Thanks for your input, oldman.  It is the same for me, and it wasn't an issue until I caught Covid-19.  And, yes - I use Deer Park water, too.  It's the only brand on the shelves here that doesn't look like the water is off-gassing.  No bubbles!  As others mentioned, I suspect my problem must be an inner ear issue.  Oddly, I have NEVER had ear wax form in my ears. The dizzy/balance episodes come and go (I say I am swooning), but they are definitely related to movements or position of my head.


You are still having this problem, Em? Its been quite some time.
Sorry to hear that.
Have all of your other symptoms resolved?  
Or do you have some others too, that would signal the lingering Covid?


----------



## dseag2 (Jul 7, 2022)

My mother had inner ear issues for years and always had issues with dizziness, even when I was a child.  I had dizziness and light-headedness many years ago and my doctor diagnosed it as Vertigo, which is a virus.  There are so many possibilities.  As other have suggested, you should have it checked out!


----------



## Marie5656 (Jul 7, 2022)

*I have had similar, and now that I think of it, they have come on since I had Covid.  Not when I stand up...but the room would start spinning when I laid down.  Wonder what covid does to us to cause this?  My spells do not happen regular, and are only brief*


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jul 8, 2022)

Kaila said:


> You are still having this problem, Em? Its been quite some time.
> Sorry to hear that.
> Have all of your other symptoms resolved?
> Or do you have some others too, that would signal the lingering Covid?


Hi Kaila.  I still have the nasal symptoms and the dizzy spells and the fatigue - all since May 19th.  I have good periods and am improving - not dizzy as often, not sleeping quite so much.  I really hope that I never get this again - and that no-one else does.  Thanks for asking!  (-;


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jul 8, 2022)

Marie5656 said:


> *I have had similar, and now that I think of it, they have come on since I had Covid.  Not when I stand up...but the room would start spinning when I laid down.  Wonder what covid does to us to cause this?  My spells do not happen regular, and are only brief*


It may take a lot more time and research, I fear, to determine all the side effects of Covid.  It truly frightens me - especially the thought of getting it again at my age.  I'm so sorry that you still have lingering side-effects.  You have been through enough already!  Just be super careful when you are exercising your hip - stairs and dizzy spells are not a good combination.  Take care!  Em


----------



## Marie5656 (Jul 8, 2022)

Em in Ohio said:


> You have been through enough already!  Just be super careful when you are exercising your hip - stairs and dizzy spells are not a good combination.  Take care!  Em



*Thanks, Em. Luckily, I do not have steps here.  When I walk I have my walker, and am always careful.  But you are right, I need to care for this hip.  I went through enough to get it. LOL*


----------



## oldman (Jul 8, 2022)

Lavinia said:


> Have you always been an active person? If so and your problem with dizziness is new, then drinking more water may not solve the problem. You'll have to experiment  and see.
> I don't know if health problems have changed but modern doctors do seem to be less well-informed these days.


I officiate high school and college basketball and baseball. Basketball has become a year around sport, so even now, I am officiating basketball games of all levels. I also umpire mens league baseball games during the summer. So, I am fairly active. More so than I probably should be for my age.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 9, 2022)

Em in Ohio said:


> I first had symptoms from Covid 19 on May 19th, 2022.  The last of a wide range of symptoms was dizziness.  It's now June 12th, and the dizzy spells just won't leave.  Has anyone else experienced this?  If so, how long did it take to pass and did you do anything to resolve it?


I'm so sorry you are experiencing this Em. I used to have dizzy spells and have even fainted a few times but that was due to atrial fibrillation. It can be scary and certainly no fun. It can also be dangerous if you should pass out, hit your head or whatever. So I agree with @chic that you should see (or at least consult with) your doctor. And as @Pinky @Don M and @dseag2 mentioned, it could be an inner ear issue. I hope this is an easily resolved problem, not long haul COVID Em!


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jul 9, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I'm so sorry you are experiencing this Em. I used to have dizzy spells and have even fainted a few times but that was due to atrial fibrillation. It can be scary and certainly no fun. It can also be dangerous if you should pass out, hit your head or whatever. So I agree with @chic that you should see (or at least consult with) your doctor. And as @Pinky @Don M and @dseag2 mentioned, it could be an inner ear issue. I hope this is an easily resolved problem, not long haul COVID Em!


Thanks, Diva. Now that you mention a cardiac condition, I wonder if this could be caused (in part) by my mild supraventricular tachycardia.  I think that's why I avoid medical visits - I don't want to be put through a lot of tests. i.e. I don't want to know and don't want to spend the money.

But I do want these symptoms to stop!  My tentative plan is to wait it out three months from the start of my Covid-19 and see if symptoms resolve or remain.  THEN, if not gone, I'll assume they are residual effects from Covid and will have eliminated some of the testing needed to make a diagnosis.


----------



## Lavinia (Jul 9, 2022)

I am still suffering too....dizziness, head-ache and tiredness. It comes in bouts but does seem to be gradually wearing off. The weather doesn't help as I always feel unwell during hot spells.
I wonder if this Covid thing has been around for longer than we think. There is a family of viruses to which it seems to belong. The thing I caught may have been a fore-runner of the full-blown thing.


----------



## WhatInThe (Jul 11, 2022)

Drink extra water and nurse some Gatorade or a sports for a couple of days ie maybe a 3-6oz glass on ice or diluted with water a couple times a day in addition to water.  B complex vitamins and/or a multi if you haven't been taking one. But water on ice, body absorbs colder water faster.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jul 11, 2022)

WhatInThe said:


> Drink extra water and nurse some Gatorade or a sports for a couple of days ie maybe a 3-6oz glass on ice or diluted with water a couple times a day in addition to water.  B complex vitamins and/or a multi if you haven't been taking one. But water on ice, body absorbs colder water faster.


Thanks.  I have to admit, I'm not a water drinker, but my neighbor did give me some sports drink frozen tubes that I should remember to use.  Also, I did just get (a week ago) a multi-vitamin/mineral plus an additional B12 to maybe help with the lack of energy.  But, your advice is a good reminder - stuff doesn't help if you don't take it!


----------

